# Is terpentine food safe?



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking at recipes for wood polish for our wood counters and cutting boards. I know terpentine is distilled from pine trees, but is it considered food safe if used in a wood polish ?


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

My mother used to put it on my tonsils when I was a kid.


----------



## candlewren (Oct 26, 2010)

My opinion is no, not for cutting boards. One formula I've seen for cutting boards had beeswax and mineral oil. Another one I know of had silicone in it as well. My husband makes cutting boards and only uses food grade mineral oil. (The apothecary grade was too thick for his liking.)


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

In one word No It isn't food safe. Or you could use bee's wax with a heat gun and work it in to the wood. Keep it hot and wipe. 
David


----------

